# Acton Crappie 5/28/10



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The fish are finally moving shallow. Females are FULL of eggs. Caught a bunch, kept 20. Including this one. Guess would be 14 1/2" - 15". Couldn't get a measurement as you can see.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

man, how come everyone is busting monster crappie when im not working???


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i was at acton today too..caught a god awful amount of small crappie from the shore(prolly bout 80 or 90)...briefly met ranger58 he was in a boat fishin a tourney didnt get to talk much. only caught 2 legal keepers but like i said i was shore fishin.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Way to go man!!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all. 

I have no idea how many crappie I caught doing my two pole version of 
a spider rig. (minnows and wooly beavertails) All in 12' to 14'. I kept 
eight ( all 11 plus inchs ) All were female, and full of eggs.

And man, oh man; the little crappie in 5 to 8 feet of water burned thru three
dozen minnows in no time!


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I may get the boat out tomorrow, looks like Acton is where the crappie are.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

tommy454 said:


> I may get the boat out tomorrow, looks like Acton is where the crappie are.


Hey Tommy. 
Stick to the side of the lake below the lodge, the crappie are hanging out 
in the shady areas. And believe me, it's much nicer fishing out of the sun!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Why travel all the way to acton to catch crappie when Caesars Creek is so much closer?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

For me Acton is closer. I'm in Hamilton.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I'm about right in the middle of both of them. and with a smaller boat Acton is more appealing. I also never do much good at CC. But none of that mattered this weekend, got too tied up with opening our pool, and my honey do list.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

how do you think the rains coming through out this week will affect the bite? sounds pretty good as of now.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Well with all this heat they were shut down. Little rain and cooler temps can't hurt.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i dont mean to be a prick but that doesnt look like a 15" crappie


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

TPfisher said:


> i dont mean to be a prick but that doesnt look like a 15" crappie


how do you figure ? the frabill crappie checker is at least 13 in long!!


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

why is it that there is always some body that has to disagree about the size of a fish?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Heading to Acton for the first time this weekend (staying at Hannon's). Any recommendations as to where to bank fish from?

I've printed out this map - http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub210.gif


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice crappie Chris!! 

Did you give up on those tooth fish?? Haven't seen you in a while.

Jarrod


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> Did you give up on those tooth fish??



Nope not at all. Been waiting on Dave to have a free weekend. Hoping its this weekend.




> Any recommendations as to where to bank fish from?



I would try Sugar Camp or down by the dam.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Anybody seen the lake lately???


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Up about 1', muddy, and debris floating everywhere. That is what the park office told me when I called.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------

